# A bit of GBAtemp nostalgia



## ConraDargo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, look what I stumbled upon a week ago as I was just browsing through the files on my computer!
I've been deliberately holding on to these pictures until today, to show you what special event took place three years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Remember this? I'm sure those of you who were registered at the moment does - the hype was pretty huge after all, I mean just look at how many users that were currently browsing as I took this screenshot: *592*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's another picture showing just how crazy-long the list of registered members currently logged on was (couldn't even fit it in one print screen):





I remember taking these because just as everyone else, I was pretty hyped up about the upcoming change and thought that it would be fun to look back on these some day. And I was right, wasn't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a few other interesting things going on in the first picture as well that occured the same month:

- We can see a poll on how many people were planning on chipping their Wii (and the results of this).
- The user *panther_512* was sharing his experience with the Wiip.
- A new Setup Disc was released for the Wiikey.
- *Opium* had initiated a competition called "How much do you love GBAtemp?".

Nostalgia


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 18, 2010)

That was the time when 30% didn't have a wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't tell anything about it, cause I only registered a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I can say is that there are WAY more guest on here now


			
				online users @ 3 minutes before I posted this said:
			
		

> 3729 user(s) active in the past 30 minutes
> 3207 guests, 504 members 18 anonymous members


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 18, 2010)

What's up with the "In less than 24 hours"? 

And oh, I personally use and love the white skin


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 18, 2010)

Strange as you should post this, as i was thinking to myself a couple of hours ago while i was browsing, that i knew nothing of this site's history


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2010)

The nostalgia. I was a long time lurker. 

That was stupid of me. I should have signed up. Well, the only reason I came was for help with my.....Acekard. I found some informative topics.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I can't tell anything about it, cause I only registered a year ago


I'll never let you forget I'm your senior by four days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although you're my superior by about...ooh, nearly 4,000 posts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, I lurked and I kinda wish I joined sooner.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 18, 2010)

Topic 44815.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 18, 2010)

Now I know what it was. The new GBAtemp mascot.


----------



## Issac (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember the old GBA days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my battles with puck the joker ^^ and I guess few remembers him!


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 19, 2010)

What was to happen?


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 19, 2010)

...you never saw anything...


----------



## saxamo (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember that. I also still use that skin as that was the same one that was up when I came here. Now is this topic just a circle jerk for members who have been here a while?


----------



## Salax (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Now I know what it was. The new GBAtemp mascot.


Oh wow. I like the new one way better >_>.


----------



## ConraDargo (Jan 20, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> What was to happen?


New mascot and a new, fresh look.


----------



## Fantasy Freak (Jan 21, 2010)

I registered a few days ago, so I know nothing about GBAtemp's history XD


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2010)

WOAH back then we were still on ROM number 870 ! 
there is like what 4000 odd now ?


----------

